# Do you also read on your phone?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Some people are predicting that app-books will overtake e-books as the main digital reading experience, and, as an author, I try to stay informed about what readers want. But I'm skeptical about this one. Do you read on your phone, or other device, when your Kindle isn't handy? Do you see a greater market for app-books?
L.J.


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Some people are predicting that app-books will overtake e-books as the main digital reading experience, and, as an author, I try to stay informed about what readers want. But I'm skeptical about this one. Do you read on your phone, or other device, when your Kindle isn't handy? Do you see a greater market for app-books?
> L.J.


I read on the Kindle app on my iPhone when I have to (when I am bored and forgot to bring my kindle).
But I really would rather read on the Kindle. The phone is just too dang small.

Personally, I feel like readers want "a page at a time," not a paragraph. So, no, I don't think tiny little phone
displays will be the future of eBooks.

Mike


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I got my Kindle last summer, and ever since then I've always found myself switching back and forth between it and my phone. I prefer the reading experience on the Kindle, of course, but I have my phone with me _everywhere_. I just love that Whispernet makes it so easy to stay synced between the two.

I recently upgraded from a little HTC Hero to an Evo 4G, which I only mention because it nearly doubled my screen size. In the time since then, I've started sharing my Kindle with my wife in the evenings _just_ because I can keep reading my Kindle books on my phone.

So, yes, there are definitely some of us reading on our phones. I don't think many would call it the ideal experience, but I'd still choose it over a paperback any day.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on my Droid X with the Kindle app all the time. I also have the Nook app, the Overdrive app and Google Books app. Reading on my phone is not optimal or anything like reading on my Kindle, however, I find it unobtrusive for reading at work, when I am out just running errands, or when I'm going light and don't want to take my purse.

I have never tried an app based book because I already have all the different readers and I have already paid for the books.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Everybody is giving pretty much the same answer.  Phones will work, especially with a hi rez screen, and it's nice to have the synced Kindle app as a back up if you're stuck somewhere.  But I wouldn't rely on it as a way to read books all the time. Just too small.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LJ--

I've moved this to the iPad/Other Devices board as a more appropriate location.

Betsy


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've moved this to the iPad/Other Devices board as a more appropriate location.


Heh! I guess that'll guarantee the rest of the answers are, "Yes."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my EVO Android phone for reading because of the big 4.3 inch screen. It has about  half the screen area of my Kindle. Not as good as the Kindle for reading, but nearly so.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I always thought iPhone and iTouch screens would be too small for reading.  Then I tried it.  I was surprised to find that it is possible.  I prefer size of K3, but reading works on iPhone and iTouch.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried it, but I haven't done it in over a year. As a matter of fact, I never did finish that book, and it was pretty good. The constant page turning is just too much. I'd rather play solitaire if I have a few minutes to spare and don't have my Kindle or Sony with me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to keep my eyesight for when I'm old so I'm not trying it   I have a pretty good phone also, a Nokia N8.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes! I've got a Kindle and I'm using it when there's plenty of light. But I bought the iPhone mainly so that I could use it to read e-books. I had a BlackBerry and I used it to read MobiPocket books but the Kindle app wasn't available for it (I live in France).
And to tell you the truth, I'd rather use the iPhone because there's a good contrast and I see really well. Oh, and it's always with me, in my pocket, so I can even read in the bathroom. And at night, in my bed, I don't need to switch the light on.

Claire
PS: it took me some time to discover how to phone with the iPhone...  
PPS: and I can read ePub and pdb books with the iPhone...


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't even own a kindle, I read almost everything on my iPhone and occasionally on my iPad. Either between iBooks and the Kindle app, it'sd great that both apps sync your bookmarks between all devices.

It's great for when I'm out shopping with the gf and she is trying on clothes, I just rea d afew pages or whatever. It's awesome.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

No, I don't read on my iPhone 4.  When I first got it, I downloaded the Kindle app, Standza, Nook, iBooks and a few others and gave reading a try but never did it again.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Guess I'm the exception.  I've read whole books on my iPhone 4--the resolution is light years better than the iPad or Kindle.  In fact, once I'd tried it, I stopped carrying my Kindle everywhere with me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have an iPhone 4 and a first generation iPad, and have read on both. I much prefer to read on my Kindle, though, as I find it to be a lot easier on my eyes. Between the iPad and the iPhone, I would much rather read on my iPad. (I NEVER leave home without my Kindle, so I don't read on either other device very often.) I will read on my iPad once in awhile if I am sitting in my chair in my living room without my Kindle nearby. I like the fact that I can use iBooks or another app for epub books.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I read on my phone a few times a week. I'm always in the middle of a book, and always have my phone with me. If I happen upon thirty seconds or more of free time I open up my book.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, tried it once, hated it and uninstalled it from my phone. I don't like reading on my iPad either so it's not just the smaller screen that turns me off; I just don't like reading on backlit devices for any length of time.

The only reason I even downloaded the kindle app on my iPad was because my kindle's battery died when I was within one chapter of being done with my book and I didn't have my charger with me. I haven't read anything on it since.

I am definitely a huge fan of e-ink.


----------



## I Like That Book (Mar 6, 2011)

I use the Kindle App on my driod phone. I love it.!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I just don't like reading on backlit devices for any length of time.


I don't like reading on backlit devices either, but I have my phone Kindle app turned to black background with white letters and it works great. I can adjust the brightness of the letters to what is comfortable.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I don't like reading on backlit devices either, but I have my phone Kindle app turned to black background with white letters and it works great. I can adjust the brightness of the letters to what is comfortable.


Where's the setting to change the background to black? Is that the setting where I choose my wallpaper? I know where to adjust brightness.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

When you are in the Kindle app with a book open, go to your font options and it should be there under the fonts. Mine has white, sepia and black. To be able to adjust the brightness within the Kindle app, you need to have the automatic brightness adjustment on your phone turned off.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am actually reading on my phone more than I originally anticipated.  I just got my Verizon Iphone 4 and I love the synch capability between Kindle and Kindle for Iphone app.  I have even figured out how to synch non purchased Amazon books.  One of the primary reasons I wanted the Iphone was for the Kindle app.  Most of my reading is done on my Kindle but when there are places or times when pulling out my Kindle may not be the best option (like a boring meeting) - I can continue my reading on my Iphone.  Knowing that I can synch back and forth between the Kindle and the phone is just great.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

sherylb said:


> I don't like reading on backlit devices either, but I have my phone Kindle app turned to black background with white letters and it works great. I can adjust the brightness of the letters to what is comfortable.


Trust me, that's the first thing I did since people on here said it made it doable. No dice for me  even on that setting my eyes still protested after 10 minutes or so. Even when I'm on the computer I have to take a break after a half hour or so to rest my eyes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Trust me, that's the first thing I did since people on here said it made it doable. No dice for me  even on that setting my eyes still protested after 10 minutes or so. Even when I'm on the computer I have to take a break after a half hour or so to rest my eyes.


I always have my Kindle with me, so I will continue to use it to read.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the dx and iPhone so there are plenty of times when I'm reading on the phone. I don't carry the dx out with me often but my phone is always attached to me lol. I read on the phone every night before I go to sleep so I don't have to get up and put the dx away. I just stick my phone on my peramid pillow and go to sleep. 

Melissa


----------

